# Da kriegst du Vögel / Da chunsch Vögel über



## gonzalo attenborough

*Da kriegst du Vögel / Da chunsch Vögel èber* 

Ante todo mil disculpas sí la ortografía es incorrecta. Está frase la dijo una amiga suiza alemana a su vecina superada por los acontecimientos, me explicaron más o menos que es una expresión que significa "volverse loco". 
Es correcto todo esto o nada que ver?


----------



## uguban

Debe de ser una expresión regional suiza, en Alemania no se dice. Aquí sí existe el dicho: "Du hast 'nen Vogel." (aunque me parece que ya no se utiliza mucho). Quiere decir que estás chiflado.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Uguban me parece que se trata de la misma expresión, no? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Sidjanga

gonzalo attenborough said:


> (...) *superada por los acontecimientos*, me explicaron más o menos que es una expresión que significa "*volverse loco*".


_Da *kannst du* ja einen Vogel kriegen_. = es para volverse loco
Me parece que en Alemania, en este contexto se diría más bien "_Das ist zum junge Hunde kriegen"_ [bekommen]

Más al Sur de Alemania:
_ Da *kannste *ja ´nen Vogel kriegen _(si se dice, o por si se dijera).
_ Da *kansch *ja ´n´ Vogel kriegen._

etc.
Suiza:
_ Da *(k)chansch/(k)chunsch* ja .._. (lo que sea).

No tengo ni idea qué podría significar _éber _en este contexto.
Podrías tratar de abrir un hilo en el foro _German_, o esperar a que alguien de Suiza se pase por acá, o confiar en lo que te dijeron, o volver a preguntar a la misma amiga que habla suizo-alemán 

*EDIT: *se me olvidaba: _einen Vogel haben / der hat einen Vogel_, por lo menos en Alemania significa _no estar bien de la cabeza_/_no está bien de la cabeza_, pero esto no tendría sentido en la situación que describís (superada por las circunstancias).


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Frente a una respuesta tal, uno no puede menos que postrarse.Con una lección de géografía de yapa. 
Inútil agradecerte Sigianga.


----------



## Sidjanga

¿Pudiste averiguar (de la amiga que habla alemán suizo) qué quiere decir (cómo se diría en _Hochdeutsch_) lo que escribiste _éber_?

Saludos


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

En cuanto la vea o hable con ella, te cuento. Antes del fin de semana si?


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Buenas!

La palabra "èber" no existe, debería ser "über", tu amiga se equivocó de tecla, osea, la "è" y "ü" están en la misma tecla, pero puso la letra errónea. ;-)

"Über" significa normalmente "sobre", pero acá en el contexte "Vögu übercho".
Übercho = bekommen/kriegen = obtener/recibir.


----------

